# New to Forum



## Pyramid1 (May 7, 2017)

Hi all

Well, where to begin? 

I'm completely new to the Expat Forums. My reason - I have a friend / ex-work colleague who moved out to Spain last year and is loving it so much. Having always held the notion, my missus and I are committing to following suit at some point and looking to move out to Spain too, and so i find myself needing to start doing all the necessary research etc, make a start on learning the language etc etc.

So this thread is just by way of a hello to you all to begin with, and please be gentle with me as I slowly awaken myself to all that is going on


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

Have a good read of recent threads & also this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html & then by all means ask as many questions as you like


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pyramid1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well, where to begin?
> 
> ...


Welcome

We all had to start somewhere. There are lots of people on here ready and willing to offer there views, some you'll like to hear, so e you may not, however it's about balance and more importantly it's about what risks you can take. We moved here 3 years ago, best decision we've ever made, but it's not easy, it's not a bowl of cherries and Brexit puts a different slant on it.

Ask your questions, research research research


----------



## Pyramid1 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Megsmum, thanks for your reply.

Yes along the way i'm happy to accept all replies, thick skinned Scotsman here lol.

But yes, we decided we have just had more than enough of all the rubbish UK weather etc, and just desire the sunshine, slower pace of life, culture etc etc, all the usual clichés, but for us its not a cliché, it's what we desire in the next upcoming phase of our lives.

We are unfortunately tied by a 5 year plan to do so, as our daughter will be 18 then, and as she is unwilling to come out now with us, she is nonetheless happy and settled in school and in September she will commence her "chosen subjects".

So we will use the time to re-skill, learn Spanish as much as possible and keep an ear to the ground in terms of what Brexit brings about for people looking to move out and for people already there. I think things will be fairly "ok" in terms of that, but I guess equally it could throw a real spanner in the works.

Even if we end up getting a holiday home and just spending months at a time with regular time back to the UK for our daughter, keep the house on in the UK for her to have etc, we have both time and options ahead I think.

5 years cannot come quick enough though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pyramid1 said:


> Hi Megsmum, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes along the way i'm happy to accept all replies, thick skinned Scotsman here lol.
> 
> ...


If after Brexit British citizens are treated like all other non-EU citizens, it will still be possible to move here - it just won't be as straightforward.

You would have to apply for a resident visa - here's a link to a consulate which tells of different visas so have a look at that for 'worst case scenario' Visas

If you decide not to move here, you would be able to spend 90 out of every 180 days in Spain - or in the Schengen region, should you wish to visit other EU countries.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

At the moment if you hold a UK passport you can live,work and retire here. After Brexit some or all of this could change. If the UK goes with a "No-deal" then we will become Non-EU citizens. To work we will need an employer who can find no other EU person to do your job. If you are retired you will need 32,000 Euros a year (Each). You won't get free health care for that either!!
So basically unless you are pretty damn rich forget it.

The UK government seems to think that there is some kind of weird logic in their mantra "No deal is better than a bad deal" No doubt this will be pondered upon by numerous improvised UK-bound students studying logic and semantics in the future. How can no deal be better than a bad deal? Any deal must logically be better than no deal as a deal means an agreement between two or more parties. No deal would mean you get nothing but keep everything. Any deal would mean you get something you want and lose something you don't necessarily need.If your starting position is you need everything you already have but want more there will be no one to would want to do a deal with you ! Maybe this should be explained to people who read The Telegraph, Sun, The Mail etc seeing as they look like they are going to have to get used taking the sun in Blackpool for the rest of their non-european lives


----------



## Pyramid1 (May 7, 2017)

Hi, yes this was my general thinking on a worse-case scenario non-relocation to Spain basis. I have no idea how we will approach it at present, and it is prudent to await a Post Brexit Europe to see the "lay of the land".

Personally, I struggle to see why Europe at present are insisting all EU citizens in the UK have their rights protected, whilst no mention of saying "and naturally we will protect the rights of UK citizens in the EU"

I am all for fairness and equality in every aspect of life, if we have then they have....if they have then we have. Closing doors on each other is bad for everyone. Yes we in the UK will eventually switch out the lights to the EU membership, but I can only hope we can all still find a way through for everyone. The only thing that will stop the positivity is the greedy faceless beaurocrats making moves in the dark corners of power. 

But I am happy to leave politics out of most of my threads. I am for a little peace, happiness and to happy times in as much as good fortune, and health will allow. We only get this one life, and in the next chapter of our lives, when we embark on a Spanish retreat, I just hope we can find our little corner of happiness.

I am hoping in some capacity to teach out in Spain, or to work in some sense. I don't expect a free leisurely ride along my journey, and again a lot will depend on the outcomes of Brexit.

Besides....there is only so much Sangria one can drink


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Pyramid1 said:


> Hi Megsmum, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes along the way i'm happy to accept all replies, thick skinned Scotsman here lol.
> 
> ...


You never know; in 5 years time you might be an independent thick skinned Scot and even an EU member. :fencing:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pyramid1 said:


> Hi, yes this was my general thinking on a worse-case scenario non-relocation to Spain basis. I have no idea how we will approach it at present, and it is prudent to await a Post Brexit Europe to see the "lay of the land".
> 
> Personally, I struggle to see why Europe at present are insisting all EU citizens in the UK have their rights protected, whilst no mention of saying "and naturally we will protect the rights of UK citizens in the EU"
> 
> ...


They're not... they have been actively representing EU citizens in the U.K. And vice versa, many will tell you that we've heard NOTHING From the UK government to address our fears.

Moving on 

Visit visit visit, different times of the year. Travel around. Do you teach now? If not invest in a Spanish course and possibly a celta course.

Research research research

Ask questions, there's no stupid questions, except _can I get a job and not speak Spanish, _you'll get short shrift :smash:

Life is not " better " it's different, same crap happens here as in the U.K.
Don't underestimate the " home sick" factor
Be realistic about expectations and financial matters
Financially factor everything - we wrote down for a year EVERYTHING we spent in the U.K. for the year - we too were 5 years in the planning- because odds are you'll spend the same here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think for those under retirement age work will be the biggest problem in a post-EU Brexit as EU citizens will get priority over non-EU whatever the deal.
Ability to speak English and other skills are readily available from citizens of other EU member states. In my daily work at the pererra I come across very many Dutch and Scandinavians whose command of English is, frankly, better than that of many native speakers.
But we shall see..


----------

